# Wachsen Arum und Cyclamen durchs Laub ?



## goldfisch (19. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

unter meinen Bäumen wachsen __ Alpenveilchen und zwei __ Aronstab -arten.
Für meinen Geschmack ziemlich mickrig.

Jetzt wird es wirklich Herbst. Wie haltet Ihr es in so einen Fall mit dem herabfallenden Laub ? Bisher habe ich die Planzen immer befreit. Im Wald machen das aber auch niemand. Wachsen sie besser durch die Laubschicht ?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Pammler (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wachsen Arum und Cyclamen durchs Laub ?*

Ich mache das meiste Laub weg, so daß nur einwenig zum Düngen bleibt aber die Planzen gut durchkommen. Wenn ich es liegenlasse wachsen erst längere gelbe Stängel ehe die pflanzen (egal was für welche) das Laub durchbrechen.


----------



## goldfisch (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wachsen Arum und Cyclamen durchs Laub ?*

Hallo Torsten,
danke für die Antwort. So sieht es bei mir aus.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wachsen Arum und Cyclamen durchs Laub ?*

klare Antwort: die beiden Gewächse wachsen ohne jegliche Probleme auch durchs Laub ... nicht nur das. Wir haben von beiden mehrere Pflanzen im Garten und bei uns bleiben nicht nur die Blätter liegen, wir geben zusätzlich noch Rindenmulch auf die Erde. Auch dass behindert weder die __ Alpenveilchen noch den __ Aronstab, bei uns gedeihen sie prächtig  .

Also lass das Laub ruhig liegen.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachsen Arum und Cyclamen durchs Laub ?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch die Krummstäbe auf meinem Grundstück wachsen zur Zeit in großer Anzahl problemlos durch jegliches Gestrüpp und Laub.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachsen Arum und Cyclamen durchs Laub ?*

kann c und L nur zustimmen


----------



## goldfisch (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wachsen Arum und Cyclamen durchs Laub ?*

Hallo, dann werde ich der Natur ihren lauf lassen. mfg Jürgen


----------

